# Those who have been pregnant at a young age and 35+



## kerrie24

Oh says we are done but I keep it in the back of my mind that we still have time if our circumstances change I would love another baby.I had my babies at 17,21 and 26.I will be thirty in february.If you have been pregnant at an early age would you say it was easier or harder doing it over 35 or the same? Thanks in advance.


----------



## reba523

I was 19 when I had my first, 41 when I had my last, and will be 45 with these little ones. You definitely feel everything a little more intensely (ligament stretching, etc.). I love seeing the differences in how I felt towards parenthood at 19 vs over 40 though. Enjoying it so much more now!


----------



## Girlwaiting

reba523 said:


> I was 19 when I had my first, 41 when I had my last, and will be 45 with these little ones. You definitely feel everything a little more intensely (ligament stretching, etc.). I love seeing the differences in how I felt towards parenthood at 19 vs over 40 though. Enjoying it so much more now!

Hi there, I am 9 weeks and days pregnant with fourth, I had my others at 23,24, and 28. This time is definately making me so much more tired and sick. This could just be this pregnancy or that I am now 35. The reward of a beautiful new baby will be worth it.


----------



## reba523

Girlwaiting said:


> Hi there, I am 9 weeks and days pregnant with fourth, I had my others at 23,24, and 28. This time is definately making me so much more tired and sick. This could just be this pregnancy or that I am now 35. The reward of a beautiful new baby will be worth it.

I was WAY more tired with my 2 yr old and all I want to do this time is sleep. You will feel everything a lot more intensely this time around. Those wonderful baby kicks when I was younger felt like the kid was trying to bust out as an older mom, lol

I am now 9 weeks, 3 days with natural TWINS and am terrified that this one is going to be rough! I'm 44 and will be 45 in May, definitely not young anymore, lol. Other than already not being able to button my pants, puking my guts up for about 3 solid weeks, and now just REALLY tired, things are going smooth. My OB is still amazed that we were able to get pregnant so easily, hubby had his vasectomy reversed 4/28/10, son was born 2/20/11 and we tried for 2 months this time before a positive result!

Would love to have an older pregnancy buddy though :flower:


----------



## TicToc

It's hard to say physically because when I was younger I was obese and had some yet to be identified health issues, sometimes I feel like it must be harder this time around and other times I think this time is easier. :dohh:

Mentally though it is kind is weird, when I was younger I don't think I worried as much about all the potential things that could go wrong and about the future. I have some guilt because this child will have such a big age gap with her siblings. And it is weird because most people we know either started their families young or later. For us we did both and although I am really happy to have another daughter on the way, it's exhausting to think about!


----------



## ~Brandy~

My daughter is 21 and my son is 18. When I got pregnant with these twins I thought for sure it was going to be rough but it really hasnt.

I didn't have any MS at all not even once, I haven't gained but 4lbs, and I havent had any pelvic pains like I had with my first 2.

However, I was cruising along until 16w and found that my cervix had some funneling and they had to place a cerclage in my cervix to hold the babies in. I attribute that though to having the weight of twins in there. Other than that I haven't had any issues and no pregnancy symptoms other than a growing belly.


----------



## Tryinfor4th

I was 19 when I had my first and 21 with my second, both were easy breezy, no ligament pain, sickness aches pains, my third I was 32 developed spd so was a little harder, this time I'm 36 and the pregnancy is kicking my arse!!
I'm exhausted, no energy, in bed by 8, round ligament pain for the first time, when I get up, sickness, pains everywhere, spd starting already, can't stand for too long the back pain kicks in, so glad this is the last, sure my bodies saying " enough woman"


----------



## kerrie24

Thanks for all the experiences ladies,good to know! 
I had spd from around 30 weeks with no 2,but much earlier with no 3 and more severe so I would expect to be pretty much bed bound if I had another :-(


----------



## ALISON69

Had my first baby at 20 and will be having my last one at 44


----------



## rn2011

I had my first baby at 17. My last baby was born a couple weeks before I turned 42. This baby will be born right before I turn 44. These last two have been WAAAAY harder.


----------



## Teamistress

Had my first at 17, 3 in my 20's and this last one now at 44. Having unprotected sex once. So far all I want to do is sleep. Sometimes 12 hours. Totally unexpected as I didn't even think I was ovulating anymore.


----------



## kerrie24

Wow teamistress,that must have been a shock!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Teamistress said:


> Had my first at 17, 3 in my 20's and this last one now at 44. Having unprotected sex once. So far all I want to do is sleep. Sometimes 12 hours. Totally unexpected as I didn't even think I was ovulating anymore.

Welcome and congrats. I slept almost 12 hours a day up till about 14 weeks.


----------



## Luvspnk31

I had my first at 24, now I'm 36 and having # 5. The fatigue has hit me harder, and I worry more about what could go wrong. I'm only 5+3 though. Will have to see how it goes from here!


----------



## Teamistress

kerrie24 said:


> Wow teamistress,that must have been a shock!

Total shock, still in shock actually. I am a single mom (two at home) and running a successful business. I was just entering a phase of my life where I was looking forward to pursuing my dreams. It freaks me out a bit the thought of starting all over again. Another 18 years. Guess I was destined to be a mom.


----------



## KirinM

I had my son when I was 18, he's now 17, and I'm now 5 weeks pregnant. I've completely forgotten everything about small children and pregnancy and it feels like it's all brand new. I'm sure physically it'll be harder this time as I'm 35 now.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Yes, it's been so long since I have done this it literally feels like I am about to be a FTM ... again.

If that makes sense.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Brandy, I think it's completely normal. My youngest is only 3, but in my mind, we had already moved on to the next stage in our lives. I even told friends that I didn't want to babysit because I'm trying to get my business going. While I'm not as shell shocked as I'm sure you are, it's still been a struggle. I know this sounds horrible, but I'm really struggling to be happy with this right now. We are so stressed over finances, and while I know we'll love this baby, it's hard to be excited. Is anyone else feeling this way?? Hope I'm not stepping on toes.....


----------



## Princesa7

I had my 1st when I was 26 and 2nd and 36.....both were pretty much the same lots of severe morning sickness...both were born early 1st around 29wks and 2nd at 35wks via C-section. With my 2nd I developed gestational diabetes (never had it with my 1st)


----------



## eris

I had my first at 18 and second at 20 and now 9 weeks pregnant. My SO is much younger than me at 27 and his first child. So this is an experience for all of us. I was just thinking about all the testing and ultrasound they do now that I didn't have done when I was younger. Of course like someone else said, I didn't worry about things back then like I do now. I will say that being my age now and having more information available to me I can safely say I will be making much better choices this time around.


----------



## Sami_Joah

I had my first two children when I was 15 and 17 and am currently 7 weeks pregnant at the age of 37. Both of my kids are now college students so as you can imagine I feel like I am starting all over again. We are all really excited except for the the fact that a few years ago I had several miscarriages within a three year period and therefore gave up on ever having another baby. Trying to stay positive though! :)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I had my older girls at 21, 25 and 27. . .I'm 42 now. . .physically I don't think it has been that much different (although it was a long time ago, I may just not remember? HA) except I have GD this time. I did start out overweight this time around as well, and was not with my other pg's. Hubby's first baby, he'll be 37 in January. I feel SO different mentally than I did with my others though. I worry more but feel much more relaxed in general about having this little one.


----------



## MonyMony

I was 23 with my first, 31 with my second and am 38 now with my third. People are kind of shocked/amazed that we want to start over when my son only has 2 1/2 more years before he's off to college. Sometimes I am too, and wonder if we were crazy to choose another baby over a puppy!

I have to say pregnancy has just kicked my butt this time. Horrible migraines, ms, constipation, fatigue...and now varicose veins! Things I never or barely had with last pg. The doctor says my body just knows how to do all this stuff already, and so it does it faster. Barring bc failure, this will be my last b/c I honestly don't think I could survive another.


----------



## kerrie24

That sounds awful monymony,Each pregnancy I have it tends to be worse than the previous one,this is one of the things I would worry about.With ds2 I couldnt leave the house for the last few weeks with my sore hips!


----------



## MonyMony

You're smart to think it through. I would have said I did the same, as we discussed it for over a year, but I now realize there was some wishful thinking involved. I told myself it couldn't be as bad as I imagined, and that I'd never started out in such good shape (which is true as I never exercised regularly when I was younger). But it didn't make a difference at all--it was much worse than I expected! Had to be on leave from job for 2 months and am now only able to work part-time. Was depressed for a while too. 

Although things did improve some, now I don't know what to expect from the second half of pg. I guess I'm just one of those women that weren't meant to have half a dozen (though my grandmothers did and more!).

OH and I had discussed adopting beforehand...will definitely go that route for #4 if we decide on another.


----------



## wannabubba#4

kerrie24 said:


> That sounds awful monymony,Each pregnancy I have it tends to be worse than the previous one,this is one of the things I would worry about.With ds2 I couldnt leave the house for the last few weeks with my sore hips!

I have SPD too, had it with pregnancy 4 severely, on crutches from 16weeks and in severe pain every day. This time yeah I am in pain at times and on crutches from 26 weeks but it is easier than last one. Maybe because I have to get on with it having a 3 yo but I think it was due to me doing Pilates for 6 months prior to getting pregnant and continuing with prenatal Pilates as much as I could.

Had my first at 21, second at 24, third at 29, fourth at 37 and am 40 now with number 5. Other than the SPD which I expected, I have had a great pregnancy, no MS, very little fatigue -well hitting me now at 30weeks but then clumping about with crutches at Xmas time is exhausting lol xxx

:flower::flower:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Had ds at 19, dd at 23, dd at 28 and now at 36 pregnant with #4. I think each one got easier as far as ms. Even the birth. All were cesarean section but each one was easier and less painful. Only thing I'd the rest of my body might be tryna tell me I'm getting old. Dealing with all kinds of other aches and pains even high blood pressure, which I never had before.


----------



## SunflowerBub

Tryinfor4th said:


> I was 19 when I had my first and 21 with my second, both were easy breezy, no ligament pain, sickness aches pains, my third I was 32 developed spd so was a little harder, this time I'm 36 and the pregnancy is kicking my arse!!
> I'm exhausted, no energy, in bed by 8, round ligament pain for the first time, when I get up, sickness, pains everywhere, spd starting already, can't stand for too long the back pain kicks in, so glad this is the last, sure my bodies saying " enough woman"

Hi, I feel for you! I am in exactly the same predicament! I had two very easy pregnancies when I was younger (22 & 24) and then when was pg with my 3rd, I developed a severe case of SPD which shocked me because I had never felt that before. I saw the physio and wore a stomach brace/girdle to support the weight and I was in agony from around 16 weeks. I'm now divorced and re-partnered and my DP and I would love to have a baby together. I'm really worried that I am being foolish by deliberately getting myself into another situation, but possibly even worse, than before. I'm older now and I'm not as healthy. I am losing weight atm so hopefully that will help, but I'm very concerned. I'm in a very active job that requires a lot of physical work from me and I'm worried about that too. I wonder if SPD classifies as disability for Centrelink purposes... do you know anything about this? I never got to the point of crutches, but I was couch/bed bound (except I just pushed through the pain so I could keep on looking after my other two kids). I was in tears most days. Another question I have is, were you able to naturally deliver the baby with SPD or was it a C-section due to the pain? Thanks for any responses that I may get on this matter. 

xo


----------



## kerrie24

SunflowerBub said:


> Tryinfor4th said:
> 
> 
> I was 19 when I had my first and 21 with my second, both were easy breezy, no ligament pain, sickness aches pains, my third I was 32 developed spd so was a little harder, this time I'm 36 and the pregnancy is kicking my arse!!
> I'm exhausted, no energy, in bed by 8, round ligament pain for the first time, when I get up, sickness, pains everywhere, spd starting already, can't stand for too long the back pain kicks in, so glad this is the last, sure my bodies saying " enough woman"
> 
> Hi, I feel for you! I am in exactly the same predicament! I had two very easy pregnancies when I was younger (22 & 24) and then when was pg with my 3rd, I developed a severe case of SPD which shocked me because I had never felt that before. I saw the physio and wore a stomach brace/girdle to support the weight and I was in agony from around 16 weeks. I'm now divorced and re-partnered and my DP and I would love to have a baby together. I'm really worried that I am being foolish by deliberately getting myself into another situation, but possibly even worse, than before. I'm older now and I'm not as healthy. I am losing weight atm so hopefully that will help, but I'm very concerned. I'm in a very active job that requires a lot of physical work from me and I'm worried about that too. I wonder if SPD classifies as disability for Centrelink purposes... do you know anything about this? I never got to the point of crutches, but I was couch/bed bound (except I just pushed through the pain so I could keep on looking after my other two kids). I was in tears most days. Another question I have is, were you able to naturally deliver the baby with SPD or was it a C-section due to the pain? Thanks for any responses that I may get on this matter.
> 
> xoClick to expand...

My spd with my 3rd baby was bad,I was housebound for the last few weeks,could hardly move,and I still delivered my 10lb5oz son naturally.Once I was in labour the spd just blended in with the rest of the pain haha.


----------



## SunflowerBub

kerrie24 said:


> Lol, that sounds about right! haha! I'm just concerned about whether or not Centrelink will acknowledge it as a "medical condition" and give me disability payment because if it's as bad as last time, I won't be able to handle my job. I know I left at 26 weeks last time but that was pushing it, and I was given light duties, but this time, there are no light duties. :( Just worried about finances if this happens (which lets face it, probably will happen).


----------



## kerrie24

Sorry I dont know anything about that but I hope somepne comes along who can help you.


----------



## ~Brandy~

SunflowerBub said:


> kerrie24 said:
> 
> 
> Lol, that sounds about right! haha! I'm just concerned about whether or not Centrelink will acknowledge it as a "medical condition" and give me disability payment because if it's as bad as last time, I won't be able to handle my job. I know I left at 26 weeks last time but that was pushing it, and I was given light duties, but this time, there are no light duties. :( Just worried about finances if this happens (which lets face it, probably will happen).
> 
> Sorry I dont know anything about Centrelink and I am also in the US... But Where I work it would count as disability and be paid by short term disability. I am currently out of work on short term medical as well but mine is due to cervical issues.Click to expand...


----------

